# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  حضارة بلاد الرافدين ,,,

## ميمو المصرى

,,  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,,

 ... حضارة بلاد الرافدين ...





خارطة أرض الرافدين ,,,

"ارض ما بين النهرين" هي التسمية التي اطلقها اليونانيون القدماء على البلاد التي يحدها نهرا دجلة والفرات - عراق اليوم. 
وقد ازدهرت على هذه الارض حضارات عظيمة منها الحضارات السومرية والاكدية والبابلية والآشورية وغيرها، وكلها حضارات انتشر نفوذها الى البلاد المجاورة ابتداء من الألف الخامس قبل الميلاد. 
الا ان هذه الحضارات العظيمة بادت بعد سقوط الامبراطورية الآشورية سنة 612 قبل الميلاد.





..................................................  .............


تمثالان من أور


ظهرت التماثيل الصغيرة ومعظمها تماثيل نسائية في منطقة الشرق الأدنى منذ حوالي العام 7500 قبل الميلاد ، وتساعد ملامحها المميزة علماء الآثار على معرفة الثقافات والشعوب المتعددة في المنطقة. 
ويعود التمثالان المصوران أعلاه إلى منطقة أور في جنوب العراق، ويرجع تاريخهما إلى العام 4500 قبل الميلاد، وهما نموذجان على الثقافة العبيدية التي تعود إلى ما قبل التاريخ. 
ويظهر التمثال الأول في صورة إمرأة تضع يدها على بطنها ، بينما التمثال الثاني والذي ضاع منه رأسه يصور امرأة تمسك مولودا ذا رأس مستطيل. 
ويعد هذان التمثالان إضافة إلى عدد آخر من التماثيل التي عثر عليها في المناطق المجاورة ما يسمى التماثيل "السحلية" وذلك نظرا لمظهرها المشابه للزواحف.والذي يعود أساسا إلى شكل عيونها المشابه لحبوب القهوة وشكل رؤوسها المستطيلة، الذي من المحتمل أن يكون راجعا إلى القماط في فترة الرضاعة.كما تم استعمال القار لإظهار الشعر ، و قد تشير الكريات الطينية أو العلامات المصبوغة على الكتف إلى الوشم أو إلى القرابين. 
وطول التمثال الظاهر على اليمين يقارب 13.6 سنتيمترا.




..................................................  .............



الالواح المسمارية



تم اختراع الكتابة التصويرية في بلاد ما بين النهرين قبل العام 3000 قبل الميلاد. 
وهذا اللوح الطيني الذي يعود تاريخه إلى العام 3100 قبل الميلاد كتبت عليه قائمة فيها حصص الطعام المخصصة للجنود. 
ويدل هذا اللوح على تطور الكتابة من استعمال الصور إلى استعمال الأنماط المنحوتة بالمسامير والتي تعرف بالكتابة المسمارية. 
وأول كتابة تم التعرف عليها هي الكتابة السومرية والتي لا تمت بصلة إلى أي لغة معاصرة. 
بحلول عام 2400 قبل الميلاد تم اعتماد الخط المسماري لكتابة اللغة الأكدية، كما استعمل نفس الخط في كتابة اللغة الآشورية واللغة البابلية، وهي كلها لغات سامية مثل اللغتين المعاصرتين العربية والعبرية. 
وتواصل استعمال الخط المسماري للكتابة في لغات البلاد المجاورة لبلاد ما بين النهرين مثل لغة الحطيين واللغة الفارسية القديمة، واستعملت إلى نهاية القرن الأول الميلادي. 
وتم فك رموز الخط المسماري في العصر الحديث أي القرن التاسع عشر وبذلك تسنى لعلماء العصر قراءة النصوص الإدارية والرياضية والتاريخية والفلكية والمدرسية والطلاسم والملاحم والرسائل والقواميس. 
ويوجد حوالي 130000 لوح طيني من بلاد الرافدين في المتحف البريطاني





..................................................  .............


الحرب والسلام في أور



قام السير ليونارد وولي في العشرينيات من القرن الماضي بحفريات في منطقة أور بجنوب العراق، واكتشف مقبرة لم يتم تخريب قبورها ويرجع تاريخها إلى عام 2600 قبل الميلاد: وقد عثر على هذا الشئ الغامض في أحد القبور. 
وتتكون جوانبه من جدولين مستطيلين طولهما 20.3 مترا، مزينين بلقطات مصورة من الفسيفساء المصنوع من الصدف البيضاء، والحجارة الحمراء والحجارة الزرقاء من نوع لابس لازولي (مستوردة من أفغانستان) موضوعة على القار. 
ويظهر على جهة "الحرب" من الأعلى إلى الأسفل ، عربات تضرب أعداءا يتساقطون ، ورماة الرماح وهم لابسون خوذات وأردية يأسرون عددا من الأعداء ، وبعض الأسرى وهم يعرضون على قائد الجيش( الظاهر في أعلى الوسط). 
عجلات العربات قوية ، تجرها حمير تقاد بحبال، تمر وسط قرط توضع في أنوف الحمير (واخترعت المكابح فيما بعد). 
ويظهر على جهة "السلم" إحتفال بوليمة، ويبدو أيضا موسيقي وهو يعزف على قيثارة، ويجلب المدعوون الغنائم والحمير والثيران والإبل والماعز والسمك. 





..................................................  .............


الأختام



تم استعمال الأختام المنقوشة بتصميم بسيط منذ العام 5000 قبل الميلاد، وكانت تطبع كدليل حيازة تجاري على أختام طينية على الأبواب المخصصة لحفظ السلع. 
كما تم العثور عليها على الأكياس والسلال التي كانت تستعمل للنقل التجاري على نهري الدجلة والفرات. 
وحوالي العام 3500 قبل الميلاد تم اختراع الختم الأسطواني وكانت توفر المجال للتصاميم المنقوشة المعقدة ومن الممكن لفها على الطين. 
ويظهر هذا الحجر الاخضر والذي طوله 3.9 سنتيمترات والذي يعود تاريخه إلى 2300 قبل الميلاد وبجانبه تشبيه عصري له. 
ويظهر عليه الآلهة من ذكور وإناث وتم التعرف عليهم من خلال خوذاتهم ذوات القرون وتشير إليهم كآلهة صيادة ، وتظهر الإلاهة عشتار وإله الشمس شمش وإله الماء إنكي يتبعه وزيره . 
وكتب مباشرة فوق الأسد بالخط المسماري " الكاتب أدا" معرفا المالك كمسؤول كبير، ومن الممكن أن يكون الكاتب قد ختم رسائل وملفات إدارية على الطين.





..................................................  .............


حمورابي وبابل



بدأ العموريون إبتداءا من حوالي العام 2100 قبل الميلاد بالزحف نحو العراق من الغرب ، وطفقوا يقيمون مستوطنات حول المدن. 
وساهموا في عام 2000 قبل الميلاد في إسقاط السلالة الثالثة الحاكمة في أور ، وأقاموا سلسلة من الممالك الصغيرة في كافة أرجاء ما بين النهرين. 
وتحكمت سلالة البابليين الأولى تحت حكم حمورابي (1792-1750) قبل الميلاد في معظم مقاطعات ما بين النهرين، وأصبحت بابل العاصمة. 
ويعد الوصول الى بابل التي كان يحكمها حمورابي أمرا مستحيلا ، لأنها تقع تحت أطلال مدن أقيمت بعدها ومنها بابل نبوخذ نصر الثاني (562-504) قبل الميلاد. 
ولكن السير ليونارد وولي وجد في مدينة أور هذا التمثال الطيني الملون الرائع والذي يعود إلى فترة حمورابي. 
وتشير الخوذة ذات القرون إلى أنه يمثل إلاها جالسا على عرش عال أسود. 
وعثر على البقايا العلوية فقط ،وطولها 18 سنتيمترا، ولكن آثار سلاح موجود في اليد اليسرى للتمثال قد تشير إلى أنه إله محارب. 





..................................................  .............


المسلات



يعتقد أن المسلة السوداء المصنوعة من الحجر الجيري الظاهرة في الصورة، والتي يبلغ طولها 61 سنتيمترا، بنيت في احد المعابد كدليل على منحة ملكية لأرض. 
ويظهر عليها صورة الملك البابلي مردوخ ناديناهي (1099-1082) وهو يحمل قوسا وسهمين كرمز على النصر،وكتب عليها بالخط المسماري "المنتقم لشعبه". 
ويظهر أيضا وهو متعمم بتاج مزين بورود يعلوه ريش ،وتظهر أيضا ثيران مجنحة وشجرة . 
أما ثوبه فهو مطوي من جهة الظهر وعليه شرائط من جهة الصدر،ويعد هذا النوع من اللباس كتصميم ملكي دام لعدة قرون. 
ويتماشى مع هذا اللباس أشكال هندسية سداسية عليها حواش ثخينة تظهر عليها أشجار مصممة بطريقة رائعة، أما ما يلبسه الملك في القدم فهو خف مصنوع من اللحاف. 
وتظهر رموز إلهية فوق الملك، ويفصل جزء من ثعبان الصورة الأمامية عن الكتابة المسمارية من الخلف.





..................................................  .............


الدولة الآشورية



كانت آشور- المدينة الواقعة على ضفاف نهر الدجلة - عاصمة للمملكة الآشورية في شمال وادي الرافدين، منذ حوالي العام 2500 قبل الميلاد. 
وقام الملك آشور ناصربال الثاني (883-859 قبل الميلاد)، بنقل عاصمته شمالا إلى مدينة كله (المدعوة نمرود حاليا). 
وتعاقب عدة ملوك على بناء هذه المدينة وقصورها ومعابدها، وقد قام البريطانيون بعمليات حفر في المنطقة في الأربعينيات والخمسينيات من القرن التاسع عشر،إضافة إلى الخمسينيات من القرن العشرين. 
واكتشف علماء الآثار العراقيون في التسعينيات من القرن الماضي ثلاثة قبور غنية جدا تحت أرضية الغرف في حرم آشورناصربال ، يرجع تاريخها إلى أعوام 750-700 قبل الميلاد. 
وعثر في أحد القبور على هذا التاج الذهبي الرائع الذي تعلوه ورقة ثلاثية لفاكهة العنب ، تتأرجح منها عناقيد من الفاكهة نفسها، وتعتمد الورقة والعناقيد على غطاء تمثله مخلوقات ذات أجنحة رباعية ، تقف على صف من الرمان والورود. 
حينما سقطت الإمبراطورية الآشورية عام 612 قبل الميلاد ، دمرت مدنها الكبيرة كليا. 
ويعد هذا التاج دليلا على البراعة الصناعية وعلى الكنوز الضائعة لهذه الإمبراطورية.





..................................................  .............


الثور المجنح



كان هذا التمثال الضخم الذي يبلغ طوله 4.42 أمتار والذي يزن 30 طنا، فردا من زوج يحرس بابا في دور شروكين التي شيدها الملك الآشوري سرجون الثاني (721-705 قبل الميلاد) ،وهي المدينة التي هجرها سنحاريب إبن سرجون ،ونقل العاصمة إلى منطقة قريبة من نينوى. 
وقد إستعملت تماثيل مشابهة ولكنها أصغر في القصور الآشورية لمدة دامت قرنين. 
وتجمع هذه التماثيل ما بين السلطة الإلهية (الخوذة ذات القرون) وبين الذكاء البشري ،وجناح نسر وقوة إما أسد – كما في الصورة- أو ثور ذي أربعة أفخذة (يظهر منها إثنان إذا شاهدته من الأمام، وأربعة إذا شاهدته من جنب ،مع كتابة مسمارية خطت بينها) ترمز إلى قوة الإمبراطورية الآشورية التي كانت تسيطر على منطقة الشرق الأدنى لمدة ثلاثة قرون. 
وقد حفر بعض الحراس الآشوريين - الذين من المحتمل أن يكونوا قد تملكهم الضجر أثناء تأدية واجبهم - رقعة للعبة تشبه النرد على قاعدة التمثال الذي تظهر صورته على اليمين. 
وكانت هذه اللعبة تلعب في أور بجنوب العراق في العام 2600 قبل الميلاد، ولايزال سكان جنوبي العراق يلعبونها حتى يوما الحالي.





..................................................  .............


آشور بانيبال



كانت جدران قصور الآشوريين مخططة بجداول حجرية منقوشة بوضوح خفيف تمثل لقطات من الحروب، والصيد و طقوس العبادة. 
وربما يعد أحسنها تصميما القصر الشمالي للملك آشور بانيبال (668-631 قبل الميلاد) في نينوى. 
وتظهر تفاصيل صيد الأسد –النقش المشهور- الملك آشور بانيبال وهو يستل قوسه. 
ويوصف التصميم الفاخر لخوذته وكسوته بدقة عظيمة، كما أنه يرتدي قرطا رائعة الجمال تشبه تماما قرطا ذهبية أخرى وجدت في قبور الملكات الآشوريات في مدينة نمرود. 
كما نشاهد خلف رأس الملك عقبي رمحين كان يحملهما خادمان بغية إبقاء الأسد في عرينه. 
وفي نقوش أخرى نشاهد الملك وهو يطعن أسدا، ثم يناول قوسه خادما، ويأخذ رمحا ليضرب به أسدا آخر. 
كان صيد الأسود رياضة ومهمة ملكية ،كما أنه كان علامة على التفوق والقوة.




..................................................  .............


مكتبة آشور بانيبال



لم يكن آشور بانيبال صيادا فحسب بل كان أيضا محاربا غزا العديد من البلدان بما فيها مصر. 
رغم كل هذا كان يفتخر كثيرا بقدرته على الكتابة والقراءة في عصر كان تعلم الكتابة المسمارية فيه حكرا على النساخ. 
وكان يملك مكتبة كبيرة جدا من الألواح ، كان يجمعها له خدمه من جميع أنحاء البلاد، خاصة في بابل. 
هذا اللوح (الى اليمين) هو النسخة البابلية لقصة الطوفان، الذي يقارب قصة طوفان نوح، كما تحكى في سفر التكوين في العهد القديم. 
حينما احترق قصر آشور بانيبال في عصر سقوط الإمبراطورية عام 612 قبل الميلاد، انهارت المكتبة فوق الغرفة السفلية، وأدى هذا السقوط إلى تحطم هذا اللوح واحتراقه. 
ولكن كمية هائلة من الالواح نجت من الحريق، وهي معروضة الآن في المتحف البريطاني.





..................................................  .............



إيوان كسرى


ما لبث الطابوق المصنوع من الطين يستخدم في البناء في ارض الرافدين حتى وقت قريب جدا عندما دخل الاسمنت حيز الاستعمال. 
ولم يستخدم الطابوق المفخور تاريخيا إلا في المشاريع الكبرى، كإيوان كسرى الواقع في سلمان باك جنوبي بغداد. 
وإيوان كسرى (او طاق كسرى كما اعتاد العراقيون تسميته) هو الجزء المتبقي من القصر الذي ابتناه الاباطرة الفرس الساسانيون في القرن الثالث للميلاد. 
فالساسانيين، رغم كونهم من الفرس، كانوا يستخدمون اساليب البناء التي كانت شائعة في بلاد الرافدين، حيث لم يتطلب تشييد الطاق (الذي يبلغ ارتفاعه 30 مترا وطوله 43 مترا) اية سقالات بل استخدم اسلوب محلي يتم فيه ترتيب طبقات الطابوق بنسق خاص يمنح الهيكل قوة كبيرة.





..................................................  .............



أنتهى ودمتم فى أمان الله
فى رعاية الله[/grade]

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل ميمو المصري 

سلمت يداك علي مواضيعك المميزة ومعلوماتك القيمة .....
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## horse

[frame="8 90"]أخي العزيز ميمو...
مجهود جميل تشكر عليه ...ومعلومات قيمة لم نكن نعرفها ...
ألف شكر ليك ...ودمتم بكل خير ....
أخوك محمد[/frame]

----------


## زهــــراء

اخي الغالي ميمو المصري ..
اسفة على تاخير الرد بس انت عارف الظروف بقى اكيد هتسامحني ..
انا مش عارفة اشكرك ازاي على الموضوع الرائع ده فعلا وعدت ووفيت بوعدك 
موضوع جميل جدا جدا انا فرحت بيه جداااااااااااااااا
تسلم ايدك اخي الفاضل والف شكر على المجهود العظيم ...
ربنا يوفقك ويكثر من امثالك ..
جزاك الله خير الجزاء ...
دمت في امان الله...

----------


## قلب مصر

ميمو معلوماتى كانت قليلة كثيرا عن حضارة بلاد الرافدين
حقيقى استمتعت كثيرا وأنا اقرأ عنها معك
وازدادت معرفتى باشياء كصيرة
اشكرك اخى العزيز على هذا الموضوع الجميل

----------


## ahmssobh

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة*

----------


## ميمو المصرى

شكرا ليكم جميعا

----------


## جوليا

موضوع مميز ومعلومات رائعة

شكرا على الموضوع ومجهودك

بانتظار جديدك

----------


## ميمو المصرى

ميرسى جوليا 
الله يخليكى يارب

----------

